# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Rezultatet e zgjedhjeve lokale në Kosovë, 15 nentor 2009

## Nice_Boy

*Votuan 45.36%*

Nga Express  më 15.11.2009 në ora 20:55
Këto janë rezultatet përfundimtare të daljes së qytetarëve në zgjedhje, sipas Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve. Sipas KQZ-së, në votime kanë dalë 709 mijë e 362 votues ose 45. 36 për qind.

Deçan 41. 93 %
Gjakovë 49.49%
Drenas 58.85 %
Gjilan 46.51 %
Dragash 37.57 %
Istog 43.73%
Kaçanik 50.45 %
Klinë 48.35 %
Fushë Kosovë 45.73 %
Kamenicë 46.51 %
Mitrovica 35.26 %
Leposaviq 0.83 %
Lipjan 55.28 %
Novo Bërdë 25.64%
Obiliq 46.57 %
Rahovec 45.55 %
Pejë 42.68 %
Podujevë 48.21 %
Prishtinë 46.76 %
Prizren 43.54 %
Skenderaj 66.56 %
Shtime 51.94 %
Shtërpcë 30.91 %
Suharekë 50.08 %
Ferizaj 44.49 %
Viti 47.43 %
Vushtrri 43.99 %
Zubin Potok 6.64 %
Zveçan 0.75 %
Malishevë 52.52 %
Junik 45.97%
Mamushë 65.71 %
Hani i Elezit 57.27 %
Graçanicë 23.62 %
Ranillug 13.89%
Kllokot 25.39 %



*
Ne zgjedhje kanë dalë 45. 36 për qind të votuesve (me video)*

Prishtinë, 15 Nëntor 2009 (Kosovapress) Koha 22:05

Drejtues të Komisionit Qendror Zgjedhor kanë bërë të ditur se në zgjedhjet e sotme komunale, të parat këto në Kosovën e pavarur kanë dalë në votime gjithsej 709.362 votues ose 45.36 për qind, ndërsa kanë lënë të hapur mundësinë që sonte të publikohen edhe rezultatet preliminare.

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Haziri: Mostrat e para, pozitive për LDK-në*

_Shefi i shtabit zgjedhor të LDK-së, Lutfi Haziri ka thënë se mostrat e para që kanë ardhur nga numërimi i votave flet për rezultat shumë pozitiv për kandidatin e LDK-së për Prishtinën, Isa Mustafa._

Haziri, edhe pse ka thënë se rezultatet janë fillestare, LDK-ja nga mostrat e para është e bindur se ka rezultate pozitive edhe në një mori komunash të tjera të Kosovës.

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Gashi: Mustafa prin me rreth 59-60 për qind*

*15 Nëntor 2009 | 21:00*

*Shtabi Zgjedhor i kandidatit të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës për kryetar të Prishtinës ka bërë të ditur se nga 10 për qind të numërimit të votave kandidati i kësaj partie Isa Mustafa ka fituar 59 për qind të votave.*

----------


## Llapi

*PDK: Fituam tërë Kosovën, LDK: Fituam Prishtinën pa balotazh*

Nga Jeton Musliu  më 15.11.2009 në ora 23:06
Partitë politike në vend, japin rezultate në lidhje me zgjedhjet, duke proklamuar fitore në komuna të ndryshme në vend.

Këto rezultate nuk janë zyrtare, por vetëm partiake ndërkohë që festimet nga simpatizantët e partive politike, në qytete të ndryshme të vendit, tashmë kanë filluar të festojnë.

Të parët që kanë dalë në konferencë për media janë zyrtarët e LDK-së.

Lutfi Haziri nga kjo parti, deklaroi se nga 67% të votave të numëruara në Prishtinë, 57% i takojnë kandidatit të tyre Isa Mustafa, 20% të Vegim Gashit dhe 12.5 % Astrit Salihut nga PDK-ja.

Sipas kësaj partie, pa balotazh, ata kanë fituar edhe në Podujevë dhe Istog kurse në balotazh kandidati i tyre do të jetë në komunat e Gjilanit, Prizrenit dhe Mitrovicës.

Hajredin Kuqi nga PDK-ja, doli në konferencë për media dhe deklaroi se kjo parti ka fituar në nivel të Kosovës duke arritur të mbajë komunat aktuale që ka.

Sipas Kuqit, ata kanë arritur të fitojnë një numër aq të madh të votave saqë në nivel të Republikës, diferenca e PDK-së me LDK-në është 20 %.

Disa nga qytetet që kjo parti tashmë ka shpallur fitore janë në Gjilan, Prizren e Ferizaj.

Edhe AAK-ja, përmes Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të kësaj partie tha se ky subjekt politik është duke fituar vota në shumë komuna.

Ramadani tha se ata janë duke përparuar ne komunat Pejë, Gjakovë, Junik, Deçan, Suharekë, Vushtrri, Obiliq, Istog, Prizren, Dardanë dhe Gjilan.

Duke bërë thirrje që të mos prishet tërë ky proces zgjedhor me publikimin e rezultateve të tilla jo zyrtare, Ibrahim Gashi, nënkryetar i AKR-së, tha nuk është fare e vërtetë se Isa Mustafa ka fituar në Prishtinë, pa balotazh.

Sipas Gashit, AKR-ja ka rezultate shumë të mira në Viti dhe Kamenicë kurse pret që të shkojë në balotazh në Mitrovicë dhe Gjakovë.

Duke folur për Gjakovën, Ibrahim Gashi tha se nuk është fare e vërtetë se kandidati i AAK-së ka fituar atje.

Gashi tha se diferenca ndërmjet kandidatit të AAK-së dhe kandidates së koalicionit AKR-LDD, Mimoza Kusarit, është vetëm 1 për qind.

Pa dhënë përqindje, nënkryetari i AKR-së tha se diferenca e votave në Prishtinë ndërmjet Vegim Gashit nga koalicioni AKR-LDD dhe Isa Mustafës nga LDK-ja është fare e ngushtë dhe as që bëhet fjalë se kandidati i kësaj të fundit ka fituar pa balotazh.

----------


## Llapi

*
Kuçi: Kemi fituar edhe 20 për qind më shumë se zgjedhjet e kaluara
*
Prishtinë, 15 Nëntor 2009 (Kosovapress) Koha 22:28

Nënkryetari i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës (PDK), Hajredin Kuçi ka theksuar se ky subjekt politik ka fituar në një përqindje edhe më të madhe se zgjedhjet e kaluara, pasi që nëpër të gjitha komunat që ka qenë fituese është rritur përqindja, ndërsa që shumë prej tyre pret ti fitojë pa balotazh.

----------


## Llapi

*Thaçi: PDK shënon fitore në 70 për qind të komunave 
*


Thaçi: PDK shënon fitore në 70 për qind të komunave (me video)
Prishtinë, 16 Nëntor 2009 (Kosovapress) Koha 01:56

Partia Demokratike e Kosovës (PDK) ka shpallur fitoren e saj në *20* komuna të Kosovës, tri prej tyre pa balotazh, përderisa në nivel të Kosovës ka fituar *43* për qind të votave. Kreu i PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi gjatë adresimit të tij para anëtarëve dhe simpatizantëve të PDK-së në sheshin 21 në orët e para të së hënës, ka thënë se qytetarët e Kosovës në procesin e sotëm i dhanë kuptim lirisë, pavarësisë dhe demokracisë në shtetin e Kosovës.

----------


## Llapi

*Thaçi: Fitore e PDK-së në 70% të komunave*

*Lideri i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi ka shpallur fitoren e PDK-së në 70% të komunave të Kosovës.
*
Në një konferencë për media, në orët e hershme të së hënës, Thaçi ka thënë se PDK-ja ka fituar 38-43% të votave në nivel të Kosovës, respektivisht ka fituar bindshëm apo ka arritur suksese të mëdha në 20 komuna të Kosovës.

Sipas Thaçit, PDK-ja ka fituar në 

Mitrovicë,
Prizren, 
Ferizaj, 
Gjilan,
Kamenicë, 
Skenderaj,
Rahovec, 
Klinë,
Kaçanik,
Drenas, 
Obiliq, 
Dragash,
Malishevë, 
Suharekë,
Vushtrri, 
Lipjan, 
Shtime, 
Shtërpcë,
Han të Elezit
dhe në Viti.

Sidoqoftë, Thaçi nuk ka specifikuar në tërësi se në cilat komuna janë fituar nga PDK-ja që në raundin e parë të zgjedhjeve  përpos Ferizajt dhe bastioneve të kësaj partie në Drenas dhe Skenderaj  dhe në cilat do të ballafaqohet PDK-ja në balotazh me parti të tjera. /Telegrafi/

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Rezultatet preliminare të KQZ-së*

Komisioni Qendror Zgjedhor ka arritur që në orët e hershme të së hënës t’i japë rezultatet preliminare për vetëm 9 komuna të Kosovës – dhe ato kryesisht komuna të vogla, apo të sapokrijuara në bazë të procesit të decentralizimit.

Rezultatet preliminare janë prezantuar në orën 04:00 të mëngjesit nga kryetarja e KQZ-së, Nesrin Lushta, e cila ka rikujtuar faktin se këto rezultate edhe mund të pësojnë ndryshime, pasi aty nuk përfshihen votat me kusht, votat e personave me nevoja të veçanta, dhe votat përmes postës.

Rezultatet më të plota janë paralajmëruar për sot në orën 19:00, ndërsa rezultatet preliminare të KQZ-së janë si vijon:

*Klinë*
Enver Berisha, AAK - 5.337 vota
Haki Morina, PSK - 162 vota
Sokol Bashota, PDK - 6.153 vota
Pjeter Coli, PSHDK - 459 vota
Zenun Zeqa, LDD - 706 vota
Adem Gashi, 98 vota
Fadil Gashi, LDK - 3.555 vota
Ibish Rraci, PSD - 118 vota

*Shtime*
Hetem Pajaziti, AAK - 382 vota
Naim Ismajli, PDK - 5.400 vota
Enver Ademi, LDD - 1477
Ismail Hasani, LDK - 2.655 vota
Halil Halili, PSD- 545 vota

*Obiliq*
Enver Gashi, AAK - 1.965 vota
Haki Mjekiqi, PDK - 2.850 vota
Hamdi Tovërlani, AKR - 358 vota
Aziz Bici – 183 vota
Shukri Klinaku, LIB – 1.238 vota
Mehmet Krasniqi, LDK - 2.160 vota
Sejdi Halimi, PEK - 15 vota
Sanije Graiqevci, PSD - 68 vota

Dragash Burim Piraj, AAK - 878 vota
Salim Jonuzi, PDK - 4.962 vota
Fitim Tefiku, AKR - 392 vota
Qasip Kushi, Vakat - 1.609 vota
Halim Shemsedini, LDK - 4.652 vota

*Junik*
Agron Kuçi, AAK - 1.081 vota
Nimon Tofaj, PDK - 127 vota
Ali Kasumi, AKR - 23 vota
Shpejtim Gacaferri, LDD - 231 vota
Tahir Isufaj, LDK - 622 vota

*Hani i Elezit*
Rufki Suma - 1.833 vota
Menduh Vllashi, AAK - 214 vota
Mehmet Ballashi, PDK - 1.519 vota
Myzafer Dernanji, LDK - 583 vota

*Mamusha*
Berzad Morina, PDK - 333 vota
Arif Bytyqi, KDTP - 1.402 vota
Mehmet Mazrek, AKR - 197 vota

*Ranillug*
Perica Andjelkovic, SKMS – 167 vota
Dragimir Mikic, GIOR - 397 vota

L*eposavic*
Ardita Hasani, AAK - 30 vota

/Telegrafi/

----------


## Nice_Boy

* DV: LDK fiton në Podujevë, PDK në Malishevë, Suhareka në balotazh*

*Koalicioni i OJQ-ve vendore “Demokracia në Veprim”, ka dhënë rezultatet paraprake të zgjedhjeve lokale për 4 komuna të Kosovës. Sipas rezultateve të këtij koalicioni – të cilat u publikuan në orët e hershme të së hënës – në Podujevë ka fituar LDK-ja, në Malishevë PDK-ja, në Suharekë do të ketë balotazh mes AAK-së dhe PDK-së, ndërsa në Graçanicë ka fituar Boban Stojanoviq.*

Kështu, sipas këtij koalicioni, në Podujevë Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovë, respektivisht kandidati i saj për kryetar Agim Veliu ka shënuar fitore qysh në raundin e parë me 51.91% të votave, i pasuar nga PDK me 28.95%, AAK 11.91%, LDD-AKR 0.76% dhe të tjera 6.47%.

Po ashtu, bëhet e ditur se edhe në Asamblenë komunale të kësaj komune LDK-ja do ta ketë shumicën, pasi ka fituar 49.71%, e pasuar nga PDK me 26.83%, AAK 13.87%, LDD-AKR 1.91% dhe të tjerë 7.67 %.

Në Malishevë ndërkaq, kandidati i PDK-së për kryetar të kësaj komune ka fituar 50.09%, i pasuar nga kandidati i LDK-së me 34.43%, AAK 2.85%, LDD-AKR 2.55% dhe kandidati i pavarur me 10.06%.

Në Suharekë ndërkaq, është e sigurt se fituesi për kryetar të komunës do të dihet pas raundit të balotazhit, ku do të ndeshet kandidati i AAK-së me atë të PDK-së. Në raundin e parë, kandidati i AAK-së ka fituar 35.59%, ai i PDK-së 31.80%, ai i LDK-së 31.30%, ai i LDD-së 1.02% dhe kandidati i PS-së 0.29 %.

Në komunën e Graçanicës, fitues është Bojan Stojanoviq me 57.41% të votave. /Telegrafi/

----------


## Llapi

*KQZ: Rezultatet e para të zgjedhjeve të djeshme lokale pritet të shpallen sonte në ora 19:00*

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve nuk arriti ta përmbushë zotimin se gjatë natës do të publikojë rezultatet e para për zgjedhjet e djeshme për pushtetin lokal në Kosovë, të parat që nga shpallja e pavarësisë së shtetit të ri. Pak para orës pesë të mëngjesit, komisioni bëri të ditur se ka numëruar votat e rregullta në disa komuna më të vogla, ndërsa rezultatet e para do të shpallen sonte në orën 19:00. ...

Postuar: 09:19:17 / 16.11.2009
Mbrëmë Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve (KQZ) shpalli të mbyllura të gjitha vendvotimet në Republikën e Kosovës, duke konfirmuar kështu përfundimin e zgjedhjeve të sivjetme lokale me një pjesëmarrje prej 45.36 për qind të zgjedhësve kosovarë, ndërsa konfirmoi pjesëmarrje shumë të ulët të serbëve lokal në zgjedhje.

Në këto votime për pushtetin lokal, të parat pas shpalljes së pavarësisë, 1 milion e 563 mijë e 741 qytetarë me të drejtë vote kanë patur mundësi të votojnë për qeverisjet e ardhshme lokale me mandat katërvjeçar, në 36 komuna, garë kjo në të cilën kanë marrë pjesë 74 subjekte politike me gjithsej 6 mijë e 787 kandidatë, prej të cilëve 205 kanë garuar për kryetar komune.



| s.b & RTK staff |

----------


## Llapi

*Fitore nacionale*

Partia Demokratike e Kosovës humbi në Prishtinë, por fitoi shumicën dërrmuese të komunave të Kosovës. Lideri i PDK’së, Hashim Thaçi ka deklaruar se kjo parti, jo vetëm që ka ruajtur pushtetin në komunat që i mori para dy vitesh, por i ka në grusht edhe tri të reja. Ai tha se përqindja e PDK’së në nivel nacional është mes 38 dhe 43 për qind.

Nga Bekim Greiçevci  më 16.11.2009 në ora 8:24
Zhgënjimi i anëtarëve dhe simpatizantëve të Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës me garën për Kryeqytet është zëvendësuar me festë për rezultatin e arritur në pjesën dërrmuese të komunave të Kosovës.

Lideri i PDK’së Hashim Thaçi ka deklaruar se ka fituar që në raundin e parë ose në balotazh në 20 komuna dhe përqindja e saj në nivel nacional është mes 38 dhe 43 për qind.

Nëse kjo konfirmohet edhe zyrtarisht nga Komisioni Qendror Zgjedhor, atëherë PDK betonon edhe më shumë pozitën numër një në Kosovë dhe rritë diferencën me rivalin e saj kryesor, Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës.

PDK ka filluar festën fillimisht në komuna të mëdha të vendit të cilat i mori para dy vitesh si në Mitrovicë, Ferizaj, Prizren dhe Gjilan, por edhe në komuna tjera më të vogla.
Por, Partia Demokratike ka festuar edhe në Prishtinë.

Pas një fjalimi triumfues të Liderit të saj Hashim Thaçi në “Sheshin 21”, qielli i Kryeqytetit është ndriçuar me fishekzjarrë.

“Fitorja e Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës është edhe fitore për qeverisjen e mirë në Republikën e Kosovës”, ka thënë Thaçi, para përkrahësve të tij dhe zyrtarëve të lartë të kësaj partie.

Ai ka përgëzuar një nga një kandidatët e tij të cilët korrën sukses në shumë komuna të Kosovës. Kreu i PDK’së u krenua me suksesin dhe fitoren edhe në Vushtrri, Obiliq, Skenderaj, Drenas, Malishevë, Lipjan, Shtime, Rahovec, Therandë, Klinë, Kaçanik, Hanin e Elezit, Kamenicë, Viti, Novo Bërdë dhe Shtërpce.

Në vitin 2007 ajo ka fituar 17 komuna, tani pret fitore në tri komuna të reja.

“Partia Demokratike e Kosovës tregoi se ka kaluar kornizat e ngushta partiake”, ka thënë Thaçi.

“Dua të përgëzoj edhe të gjitha partitë politike dhe kandidatët e pavarur për garën e tyre të ndershme, demokratike, të qetë dhe konkurrencës së lirë për garën e tyre të dinjitetshme dhe që po e pranojnë verdiktin e sovranit që shpalli Partinë Demokratike të Kosovës fituese bindëse edhe në këto zgjedhje lokale”, ka shtuar ai.

Në pjesën më të madhe të të fjalimit të tij Lideri i PDK’së foli si Kryeministër i Kosovës.
“Sot të gjithë jemi fitues, të gjitha partitë politike. Sot fitoi demokracia, fitoi shtetit i Kosovës. Ju sot i dëshmuat botës së qytetëruar se jeni pjesë e identitetit të fuqishëm perëndimorë dhe europianë”, ka thënë ai.

Ai ka kërkuar nga anëtarët, simpatizantët dhe të gjithë qytetarët që këtë entuziazëm të fitores ta kthejmë në punë.

“Nga nesër të gjithë duhet të vazhdojmë angazhimet tona edhe më fuqishëm. Duhet të vazhdojmë punën tonë për një Kosovë edhe më të zhvilluar, demokratike dhe shumetnike”.

Ai theksoi se tani e gjitha klasa politike ka obligim bashkërisht që vullnetin e qytetarëve dhe votën e dhënë ta shndërrojnë në punë, sukses, optimizëm dhe shpresë për të ardhmen si dhe për të çuar përpara shtetin e Kosovës.

Thaçi foli madje edhe për prioritetet e tij si Kryeministër.

“Ne kemi një sfidë të rëndësishme qytetarë të duruar të Kosovës, atë të integrimeve europiane. Unë sonte zotohem para jush se integrimi europian i Kosovës do të jetë prioriteti im kryesor dhe qeverisë që udhëheq unë”.

Thaçi nuk harroi të shprehë falënderim edhe për Komisionin Qendror Zgjedhor, vëzhguesit vendorë dhe ndërkombëtarë si dhe diplomatët dhe përfaqësuesit tjerë ndërkombëtarë në Prishtinë që u angazhuan që Kosova të kalojë testin në zgjedhjet e para në shtetin e pavarur.

Kryeministri Thaçi ka hedhur votën në qendrën e votimit në shkollën fillore “Faik Konica” në Prishtinë, së bashku me bashkëshorten e tij, Lumnije Thaçi. Si në votimet e mëhershme, ata kanë marrë me vete djalin e tyre, Endritin.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*DV: PDK prin në 7 komuna, AAK 3, LDK 1*

Nga Ardian Jasiqi  më 16.11.2009 në ora 9:59

(Updated) Kandidati i LDK-së, Isa Mustafa ka fituar garën për kryetar të Prishtinës duke marrë 56. 22 % të votave. 

Kështu së paku ka thënë rrjeti i organizatave joqeveritare, “Demokracia në veprim”, të cilët kanë bërë edhe shpalljen e rezultateve preliminare për 10 komuna të tjera, shumicën e të cilave prin PDK, ndërkaq AAK ka siguruar fitoren në Gjakovë dhe në Deçan. 

Isa Mustafa për kryetar të komunës ka marrë 56 22 % të votave, Vegim Gashi 20.46 për qind të votave, Astrit Salihu 19.22 %, pësuar nga partitë e tjera. 

Fitoren që në raundin e parë, në Deçan, e ka siguruar edhe Rasim Selmanaj nga AAK që ka fituar 64.35 %. Pas tij është renditur kandidati i LDK-së me 26.61 %, i PDK-së 3.89 % pësuar nga parti të tjera. 

Ndërkaq, në komunën e Prizrenit pritet që të këtë balotazh në mes të PDK-së dhe LDK-së. Ramadan Muja nga PDK në këtë komunë prin me 33.3 %, i pësuar nga Hanefi Muharremi i LDK me 29.3 %. 

Edhe në komunën e Mitrovicës pritet që të këtë balotazh - por beteja do të zhvillohet në mes të PDK-së dhe koalicionit LDD-AKR. Kandidati i PDK-së Avni Kastrati në raundin e parë ka marrë 39.29 %, kurse Nexhmedin Spahiu nga AKR-LDD, 26.9 %. 

PDK në balotazh do të luftoj edhe në komunën e Klinës ku do të përballet me AAK-në. Në këtë komunë kryetari aktual ka marrë 39.45 % ndërkaq ai i AAK-së, 31.60 %. 

PDK do ta takoj në balotazh LDK-në në Rahovec pasi që në këtë komunë kandidati i PDK-së për kryetar ka fituar 33.50 % të votave ndërkaq ai LDK-së 23.12 %. 

Kryetari aktual i Gjakovës, Pal Lekaj ka siguruar fitoren në Gjakovë që në raundin e parë duke fituar 50.84 %, ndërkaq kandidatja e AKR-LDD, Mimoza Kusari – Lila nuk ka arritur të shkoi as në balotazh por ka arritur t’i marrë 41.10 %. 

Në balotazh në Gjilan kanë arritur që të shkojnë kandidatët e PDK-së dhe LDK-së. Kryetari aktual i Gjilanit, Qemajl Mustafa ka arritur të fitoi 37.34 % të votave, duke lënë pas atë të LDK-së me 29.33 %. 

Në Peja pasi që në këtë komunë në balotazh është AAK-ja me AKR-LDD. Ali Berisha ka një epërsi të lehtë në përqindje ndaj kandidatit të AKR-LDD, Ilmi Berisha para se të shkoj në balotazh. 

Në Mamushë, KDTP ka fituar qysh në roundin e parë duke marrë 72.36 % të votave. 

Kandidati i PDK-së për Ferizaj, Bajrush Xhemajli ka fituar në Ferizaj duke siguruar 51.56 % të votave, ndërkaq në Obiliq PDK po ashtu prin me 32.40 % pësuar nga kandidati i AAK-së me 28.93 % të votave. 

KQZ dhe DV japin rezultatet e para preliminare

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve dhe rrejti i organizatave joqeveritare “Demokracia në veprim” kanë dhënë rezultatet e tyre preliminare për disa komuna të vogla të Kosovës, përderisa nuk kanë qenë në gjendje të japin rezultate për komunat e mëdha. 

Sipas, Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve (KQZ), ata kanë arritur që të nxjerrin rezultatet preliminare për nëntë komuna të Kosovës, që janë kryesisht të vogla, shumica e të cilave janë krijuar në bazë të procesit të decentralizimit. 

Kryetarja e KQZ-së, Nesrin Lushta, në orën katër të mëngjesit ka rikujtuar se rezultatet mund të ndryshojnë për shkak se ende nuk janë përfshirë në procesin e numërimit votat e personave me nevoja të veçanta dhe ato përmes postës elektronike dhe me kusht. 

Ajo po ashtu ka paralajmëruar se sot në orën 19:00 pritet që të jepen rezultate të tjera. 

Në rezultatet e KQZ, në komunën e Klinës, kandidati i PDK-së, Sokol Bashota ka fituar 6 153 i pësuar nga kandidati i AAK, Enver Berisha me 5 337 vota. Fadil Gashi i LDK-së është i treti në listë me 3 555 vota. Kjo do të thotë se kandidati i PDK-së dhe ai i AAK-së do të shkojnë në balotazh. 

Në Shtime, kandidati i PDK-së, Naim Ismajli duket se ka fituar që në raundin e parë pasi ka të fituar 5 400 vota duke lënë pas kandidatin e LDK-së që ka fituar 2 655 vota dhe atë të LDD-së, Enver Ademi që ka të fituar 1 477 vota. 

Në Obiliq, pritet që të këtë balotazh pasi që kandidatët e PDK-së dhe LDK-së do të presin raundin e dytë për të kuptuar se kush do të fitoi. Momentalisht, Haki Mjekiqi nga PDK prin me 2850 vota, i pësuar nga kandidati i LDK-së, Mehmet Krasniqi me 2 160 vota. 

Edhe në Dragash, dy partitë në koalicion, PDK dhe LDK duket se do t’i matin forcat edhe njëherë pasi që kandidatët e këtyre dy partive kanë shkuar në balotazh. Selim Jonuzi i PDK ka fituar 4 962 vota ndërkaq ai i LDK, Halim Shemsedini, 4 652 vota. 

Komuna e re e Junikut po ashtu do të jetë në balotazh pasi që asnjëri nga kandidatët nuk ka arritur që të fitoj votat e nevojshme për të fituar. Momentalisht kandidati i AAK-së, Agron Kuçi prin me 1 081 vota, kurse pas tij është kandidati i LDK-së, Tahir Isufaj që ka 622 vota. 

Në komunën e re të Hanit të Elezit është një befasi e këndshme pasi që kandidati i pavarur, Refki Suma prin me 1 833 vota, duke lënë pas kandidatin e PDK-së, Mehmet Ballashi që ka 1 519 vota. Edhe kjo komunë do të përjetoj për herë të parë balotazhin. 

Ndërkaq, komuna tjetër, që ka shumicë turke, Mamusha, kandidati i KDTP, Berzad Morina, ka fituar qysh në raundin e parë, duke fituar 1 402 vota. 

Në Ranillug, Dragimir Mikic nga partia GIOR ka fituar 397 vota duke munduar qysh në raundin e parë kundër-kandidatin nga partia SKMS. 

KQZ ka thënë se në Leposavic kandidatja e AAK-së, Ardita Hasani ka fituar 30 vota por nuk ka dhënë rezultate të tjera. 

Rezultate preliminare ka dhënë edhe “Demokracia në Veprim”. 

Sipas tyre LDK tashmë ka siguruar fitoren në Podujevë, PDK në Malishevë ndërkaq Suharekë është në balotazh. Po ashtu DV ka thënë se në Graçanicë ka fituar Boban Stojanoviq.

DV ka thënë se Agim Veliu kandidat i LDK-së për Podujevën ka fituar 51.91% të votave, i pasuar nga PDK me 28.95%, AAK 11.91%, LDD-AKR 0.76% dhe të tjera 6.47%.

LDK ka fituar edhe në Asamblenë komunale të kësaj komune, ku LDK-ja do ta ketë shumicën, pasi ka fituar 49.71%, e pasuar nga PDK me 26.83%, AAK 13.87%, LDD-AKR 1.91% dhe të tjerë 7.67 %.

Kandidati i PDK-së për kryetar të Malishevës ka fituar 50.09%, i pasuar nga kandidati i LDK-së me 34.43%, AAK 2.85%, LDD-AKR 2.55% dhe kandidati i pavarur me 10.06%.

Suhareka po ashtu ka befasuar kësaj radhe duke mos votuar për partinë që tradicionalisht kanë votuar për të, LDK. Sipas Demokracia në Veprim në balotazh në këtë komunë do të shkojnë AAK dhe PDK. 

“Në raundin e parë, kandidati i AAK-së ka fituar 35.59%, ai i PDK-së 31.80%, ai i LDK-së 31.30%, ai i LDD-së 1.02% dhe kandidati i PS-së 0.29 %” .

Në komunën e Graçanicës, fitues është Bojan Stojanoviq me 57.41% të votave.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Rezultatet në 16 komuna
Koalicioni i OJQ-ve vendore “Demokracia në Veprim”, pas rezultateve preliminare për 4 komuna, ka dhënë rezultatet paraprake edhe për 12 komuna të tjera të Kosovës. Sipas këtyre rezultateve, në pjesën dërmuese të komunave fituesi do të dihet pas mbajtjes së raundit të dytë të zgjedhjeve - balotazhit.

Sipas rezultateve të këtij koalicioni, 

*në garën për kryetar të Prishtinë ka fituar kandidati i LDK-së Isa Mustafa me 57.79%; 
në Deçan kandidati i AAK-së me 64.35%; 
në Prizren do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (33.01%) dhe atij të LDK-së (29.88%); 
në Mitrovicë do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (39.29%) dhe atij të LDD-AKR-së (25.95%); 
në Klinë do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (39.45%) dhe atij të AAK-së (31.60%); 
në Rahovec do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (33.50%0 dhe atij të LDK-së (23.12%); 
në Gjakovë ka fituar kandidati i AAK-së me 50.84%; 
në Gjilan do të ketë balotazh mes PDK-së (37.34%) dhe LDK-së (29.33%); 
në Pejë do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të AAK-së (41.14%) dhe atij të koalicionit LDD-AKR (14.55%); 
në Mamushë ka fituar kandidati i partisë turke KDTP me 72.36%; 
në Ferizaj ka fituar PDK me 51.56%; 
në Obiliq do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (32.40%) dhe atij të AAK-së (28.93%).*

Ndërkaq ky koalicion në orët e para të ditës së hënë kishte dhënë rezultatet preliminare edhe për katër komuna të tjera të Kosovës. Sipas këtij koalicioni, 
në Podujevë Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovë, respektivisht kandidati i saj për kryetar Agim Veliu ka shënuar fitore qysh në raundin e parë me 51.91% të votave, i pasuar nga PDK me 28.95%, AAK 11.91%, LDD-AKR 0.76% dhe të tjera 6.47%.
Në Malishevë ndërkaq, kandidati i PDK-së për kryetar të kësaj komune ka fituar 50.09%, i pasuar nga kandidati i LDK-së me 34.43%, AAK 2.85%, LDD-AKR 2.55% dhe kandidati i pavarur me 10.06%.

Në Suharekë ndërkaq, është e sigurt se fituesi për kryetar të komunës do të dihet pas raundit të balotazhit, ku do të ndeshet kandidati i AAK-së me atë të PDK-së. Në raundin e parë, kandidati i AAK-së ka fituar 35.59%, ai i PDK-së 31.80%, ai i LDK-së 31.30%, ai i LDD-së 1.02% dhe kandidati i PS-së 0.29 %.

Në komunën e Graçanicës, fitues është Bojan Stojanoviq me 57.41% të votave. /Telegrafi/

----------


## YlliRiaN

KQZ shpalli rezultatet preliminare të votimeve në vetëm nëntë komuna të vogla të Kosovës. Rezultate të pjesshme ka shpallur dhe Demokracia në Veprim. Kurse, PDK, LDK e AAK e shohin veten fituese të zgjedhjeve.

KQZ nuk ka arritur të shpallë rezultatet preliminare për komunat kryesore të Kosovës, edhe pse një gjë të tillë ka premtuar se do ta bënte pak orë pas mbylljes së vendvotimeve.

Pas shtyrjeve të njëpasnjëshme të shpalljes së rezultateve preliminare, KQZ-ja, pas orës 4 të mëngjesit, ka bërë të ditur rezultatet vetëm për nëntë komuna të vogla të Kosovës.

Sipas KQZ-së, Komunën e Klinës e ka fituar kandidati i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, i pasuar nga ai i Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës, por pa sqaruar nëse duhet raund i ri zgjedhor.

Në Obiliq ka fituar kandidati i PDK-së, i pasuar nga ai i LDK-së. Në Junik prin AAK-ja, ndërsa në Dragash PDK-ja.

Në Mamushë udhëheq kandidati i Partisë Demokratike Turke. Ndërsa, në Ranillugë, komunën e re të banuar me shumicë serbe, udhëheq kandidati i Iniciativës Qytetare për Komunën e Ranillugut.

Në Shtime, sipas KQZ-së, fiton sërish PDK-ja, ndërsa në Han të Elezit prin kandidati i pavarur, Rufki Suma. Në Leposaviq prin kandidati i AAK-së.

Kryetarja e KQZ-së, Nesrin Lushta, ka shpjeguar mbi pamundësinë e shpalljes së rezultateve për komunat e mëdha.

Ne nuk kemi pasur kohë të mjaftueshme që të përgatisim rezultate për të gjitha, andaj kemi punuar intensivisht dhe kemi arritur që ti bëjmë këto rezultate, është shprehur Lushta.

Por, rezultate preliminare për katër komuna tjera ka dhënë rrjeti i Organizatave Joqeveritare Demokracia në Veprim.

Sipas këtij rrjeti, në Suharekë prin AAK-ja, në Malishevë PDK-ja, në Podujevë fiton pa balotazh LDK-ja, ndërsa Graçanicën do ta drejtojë Bojan Stojanoviq. Drejtuesi i koalicionit Demokracia në Veprim, Ismet Kryeziu, dha të dhëna të detajuara për secilën komunë:

Në Malishevë, sipas rezultateve për kryetar të komunës, me 50.09 për qind avancon PDK-ja, LDK-ja me 34.43 për qind. Në Suharekë, PDK-ja ka 31.8 për qind, LDK-ja ka 31.30 për qind, AAK-ja 35.59 për qind.

Sipas Demokracisë në Veprim, Komunën e Podujevës e ka fituar pa balotazh Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, përkatësisht kandidati Agim Veliu.

Ndërsa, komunën e re me shumicë serbe, të krijuar tash, Graçanicën, sipas rezultateve të Demokracisë në Veprim, do ta drejtojë kandidati serb, Bojan Stojanoviq, i cili ka marrë 57.41 për qind të votave.

Ndryshe, rezultatet preliminare, pas mbylljes së vendvotimeve, i kanë shpallur edhe partitë politike.

Partia Demokratike e Kosovës ka thënë se ka fituar në 20 komuna të Kosovës. Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, që drejton këtë parti, ka thënë se ndër qendrat e mëdha, PDK-ja ka fituar në Prizren, Mitrovicë, Gjilan e Ferizaj.

Ndryshe, kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka falënderuar dhe uruar edhe subjektet tjera politike për fushatën e bërë gjatë katër javëve të fundit.

Urime të gjitha partive politike, urime të gjithë kryetarëve të zgjedhur të të gjitha partive politike. Faleminderit të gjithëve për fushatën e qetë, të lirë dhe demokratike, ka thënë Thaçi.

Në anën tjetër, Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, sipas nënkryetarit Lutfi Haziri, ka fituar bindshëm në kryeqytet.

LDK-ja ka shënuar fitore të madhe në Prishtinë. Kryeqyteti ka dominuar me votë absolute, ka thënë Haziri.

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës ka bërë të ditur se ka fituar që në raundin e parë në 4 komuna, ndërsa në 10 të tjera do të shkojë në balotazh.

Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës ka bërë të ditur se përveç tri komunave që ka udhëhequr deri më tash, Pejës, Gjakovës, Deçanit, ka fituar edhe në komunën e katërt, në Junik.

Ndërkohë, partitë tjera, Aleanca Kosova e Re dhe Lidhja Demokratike e Dardanisë, kanë kritikuar subjektet politike që kanë dalë me rezultate para se ato ti shpallte Komisioni Qendror Zgjedhor.

----------


## EdiR

Ju lutem sillni rezultatet paraprake te zgjedhjeve ne kete teme. Diskutimet e tjera per situaten e berlogut apo gjithcka tjeter nuk kane vend ketu.
Shpresoj te kuptehemi.
Eduard Rusi

----------


## Llapi

*Kryeministri Thaçi: Republika e Kosovës  kampion i demokracisë në rajon
*
Prishtinë, 16 nëntor 2009

Fillimisht falënderoj ju gazetarë për përcjelljen e vazhdueshme dhe të pandërprerë gjatë tërë kësaj periudhe, edhe fushatën elektorale, edhe ditën e votimit, edhe procesin e shpalljes së rezultateve. Ju falënderoj shumë për punën e palodhshme dhe të shkëlqyeshme të cilën e keni bërë, falënderoj personalisht, por edhe në emër të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës.

Sot, secili shtetas i Republikës së Kosovës duhet të ndihet shumë krenar për suksesin e shtetit tonë, për suksesin që arritëm në zgjedhjet lokale, të parat këto në Kosovën e pavarur, sovrane, demokratike dhe shumetnike, zgjedhje këto lokale të para në Kosovën e pavarur, të organizuara me standardin më të lartë perëndimor, me standardin më të lartë evropian. Një organizim i shkëlqyeshëm, e kam theksuar edhe ditë më parë dhe ritheksoj edhe sot, se Kosova u dëshmua si kampion i demokracisë në rajon.

Këto zgjedhje lokale tejkaluan definitivisht kornizat e kuptimit elektoral lokal.

Në këto zgjedhje morën pjesë të gjithë. Prezantuan projekte për të mirën e qytetarëve të gjithë, gjithë spektri politik, i të gjitha komuniteteve.

Këto zgjedhje marrin kuptimin e referendumit dhe besimit për qeverisjen e mirë në Republikën e Kosovës.

Qytetarët dhe institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës dhanë provimin e demokracisë në Kosovën e pavarur dhe demokratike.

Zgjedhjet lokale të 15 nëntorit, ishin zgjedhje fer, zgjedhje të lira, demokratike, të konkurrencës së lirë, dëshmuan pjekurinë më të lartë gjatë gjithë fushatës elektorale, gjatë ditës së votimit, por edhe të administrimit të votës, të shpalljes së rezultateve dhe pranimit unanim të rezultatit zgjedhor nga gjithë spektri politik.

Pra, fitoi Kosova, fituan qytetarët e Republikës së Kosovës, fitoi shteti i Kosovës.

Është jashtëzakonisht inkurajuese dhe falënderoj të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës për pjesëmarrje, në përqindje më të madhe sesa në vitin 2007, pra, është një rritje e pjesëmarrjes në këto zgjedhje në raport me vitin 2007.

Dua ti falënderoj të gjithë qytetarët dhe të gjitha partitë politike, kandidatët e pavarur, për pjesëmarrje në zgjedhje të të gjitha komuniteteve.

Falënderoj posaçërisht dhe inkurajoj tash në qeverisje të re, autoritetet lokale, legjitime tanimë, të komunitetit serb që do të jenë në disa komuna dhe unë si kryeministër I Kosovës, Qeveria e Kosovës, institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës, janë të zotuara të implementojnë dokumentin e presidentit Ahtisaari.

Kosova në këto zgjedhje tregoi kulturë shumë të lartë shtetndërtuese dhe demokratike.

Kosova tregoi standard të lartë, sepse këto zgjedhje u organizuan nga ne vendorët, me këshillat dhe mbështetjen e plotë ndërkombëtare.

Suksesi është i Republikës së Kosovës i shtetit të Kosovës dhe falënderojmë miqtë ndërkombëtar për mbështetje të jashtëzakonshme.

Falënderoj gjithë komunitetin ndërkombëtar në emër të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, bashkimin Evropian, të gjithë monitoruesit vendor dhe ndërkombëtar.

Unë sot, kam marrë përgëzimet më të mira për shtetin e Kosovës, për institucionet vendore, për kulturën e lartë demokratike të qytetarëve të Kosovës, mesazhe përgëzimi edhe nga Uashingtoni, edhe nga Bashkimi Evropian, edhe nga autoritetet këtu që punojnë në Kosovë, ICO. Të gjithë i vlerësojnë zgjedhjet si zgjedhje të standardeve më të larta   evropiane, të standardeve më të larta perëndimore, si zgjedhje të shkëlqyeshme.

Dëshiroj të falënderoj për punën e mrekullueshme, Komisionin Qendror Zgjedhor. Është bërë një punë model edhe për të tjerët, është bërë një punë që ka krijuar bazë tepër të mirë edhe për të ardhmen demokratike të Kosovës.

Falënderoj në këtë rast edhe Policinë e Kosovës për punën shumë profesionale.

Falënderoj për këshillat, sugjerimet, për pjesëmarrjen aktive në këtë proces të rëndësishëm shtetëror e gjithë qytetar, shoqërinë civile kosovare, mediat e pavarura, që treguan profesionalizëm, vendosmëri dhe guxim në punën e tyre, me korrektësinë më të lartë.

Dëshiroj të theksoj se ne po tregojmë shembullin më të mirë të angazhimeve tona, të konsolidimit të shtetit tonë të ri.

Këto zgjedhje kanë konsoliduar shumë fuqishëm Qeverinë e Republikës së Kosovës dhe të gjitha institucionet e saj.

Me suksesin e plotë dhe shumë të fuqishëm të institucioneve tona, të popullit tonë, me këto zgjedhje, ne e kemi ofruar republikën e Kosovës, shtetin tonë, edhe më afër integrimit në Bashkimin Evropian dhe në NATO.

Ne do të vazhdojmë me reforma demokratike në të gjitha aspektet, edhe në politikë, ekonomi dhe legjislacion.

Për Kosovën se shpejti do të ketë edhe liberalizim të vizave për të gjithë qytetarët e Republikës së Kosovës, Marrëdhënie Tregtare dhe dialog për asociim-stabilizim.

Ne do të vazhdojmë me standardin më të lartë të qeverisjes, me qeverisje të mirë, me sundim të ligjit, në luftën  e pakompromis kundër dukurive negative, zero tolerancë ndaj korrupsionit, me një bashkëpunim të ngushtë me të gjitha autoritetet ndërkombëtare.

Unë pres me padurim prioritetet tona që kemi edhe në nivel qendror, por edhe në nivel lokal, me autoritetet legjitime, autoritetet këto që do të vazhdojnë implementimin e projekteve në interesin e të gjithë qytetarëve kudo që jetojnë ata.

Prandaj, është një sukses historik i Republikës së Kosovës dhe të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës dhe institucioneve të saj.

Falënderoj edhe një herë të gjitha partitë politike, të gjithë qytetarët për gjithë këtë sukses të jashtëzakonshëm.

Faleminderit!

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Rezultatet sipas “Demokracia në Veprim”*

*Koalicioni i OJQ-ve vendore “Demokracia në Veprim”, ka dhënë rezultatet paraprake për të gjitha komunat Kosovës. Sipas këtyre rezultateve, në pjesën dërmuese të komunave fituesi do të dihet pas mbajtjes së raundit të dytë të zgjedhjeve - balotazhit.*

_Sipas rezultateve të këtij koalicioni, në garën për kryetar të Prishtinë ka fituar kandidati i LDK-së Isa Mustafa me 57.79%; në Deçan kandidati i AAK-së me 64.35%; në Prizren do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (33.01%) dhe atij të LDK-së (29.88%); në Mitrovicë do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (39.29%) dhe atij të LDD-AKR-së (25.95%); në Klinë do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (39.45%) dhe atij të AAK-së (31.60%); në Rahovec do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (33.50%0 dhe atij të LDK-së (23.12%); në Gjakovë ka fituar kandidati i AAK-së me 50.84%; në Gjilan do të ketë balotazh mes PDK-së (37.34%) dhe LDK-së (29.33%); në Pejë do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të AAK-së (41.14%) dhe atij të koalicionit LDD-AKR (14.55%); në Mamushë ka fituar kandidati i partisë turke KDTP me 72.36%; në Ferizaj ka fituar PDK me 51.56%; në Obiliq do të ketë balotazh mes kandidatit të PDK-së (32.40%) dhe atij të AAK-së (28.93%).

Ndërkaq ky koalicion në orët e para të ditës së hënë kishte dhënë rezultatet preliminare edhe për katër komuna të tjera të Kosovës. Sipas këtij koalicioni, në Podujevë Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovë, respektivisht kandidati i saj për kryetar Agim Veliu ka shënuar fitore qysh në raundin e parë me 51.91% të votave, i pasuar nga PDK me 28.95%, AAK 11.91%, LDD-AKR 0.76% dhe të tjera 6.47%.
Në Malishevë ndërkaq, kandidati i PDK-së për kryetar të kësaj komune ka fituar 50.09%, i pasuar nga kandidati i LDK-së me 34.43%, AAK 2.85%, LDD-AKR 2.55% dhe kandidati i pavarur me 10.06%.

Në Suharekë ndërkaq, është e sigurt se fituesi për kryetar të komunës do të dihet pas raundit të balotazhit, ku do të ndeshet kandidati i AAK-së me atë të PDK-së. Në raundin e parë, kandidati i AAK-së ka fituar 35.59%, ai i PDK-së 31.80%, ai i LDK-së 31.30%, ai i LDD-së 1.02% dhe kandidati i PS-së 0.29 %.

Në komunën e Graçanicës, fitues është Bojan Stojanoviq me 57.41% të votave.

Sipas rezultateve të koalicionit “Demokracia në Veprim” për komunat tjera, në Drenas ka fituar kandidati i PDK-së me 89.36%; në Kaçanik ka fituar kandidati i PDK-së me 55.84%; në Fushë Kosovë kandidati i LDK-së me 57.68%; në Skenderaj kandidati i PDK-së me 85.29%; në Shtime kandidati i PDK-së me 69.71%; në Vushtrri kandidati i PDK-së me 51.74%; në Kllokot duke qenë se ka garuar vetëm nja kandidat, ai i SLS, Sasha Mirkoviq, është fitues.

Ndërkohë, në Istog do të shkojnë në balotazh kandidati i LDK-së me 47.96% dhe ai i AAK-së me 21.38%; në raundin e dytë ne Kamenicë do të garojë kandidati i PDK-së me 42.65% dhe ai i LDK-së me 29.22%; në Lipjan do të shkojnë në balotazh kandidati i PDK-së me 43.72% dhe ai i LDK-së me 38.60%; në Shtërpcë do të garojnë kandidati i SLS-së me 39.67% dhe ai i PDK-së me 25.07%; në viti do të shkojnë në balotazh kandidati i koalicionit AKR/LDD me 33.58% dhe ai i PDK-së me 29.76% ; në Han të Elezit prin kandidati i pavarur Rufki Suma me 44%, i cili në raundin e dytë do të garojë me kandidatin e PDK-së i cili ka fituar 37% të votave; në Dragash do të ketë balotazh ndërmjet kandidatit të PDK-së me 41.53% dhe atij të LDK-së me 37.18%. /Telegrafi/_

----------


## Rina_87

*KQZ shpalli rezultatet preliminare * 

_Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve shpalli rezultatet preliminare për zgjedhjet lokale. Prishtinën e fiton LDK, Ferizajn-PDK, Gjakovën -AAK, Prizreni, Peja, Mitrovica dhe Gjilani shkojnë në balotazh...._ 


Postuar: 20:17:37 / 16.11.2009 


Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve i Kosovës publikoi në orët e mbrëmjes rezultatin preliminar të zgjedhjeve lokale. 

Nga qendrat e mëdha, *Prishtinën e fiton pa balotazh Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, Partia Demokratike e Kosovës fiton në Ferizaj, ndërsa Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës fiton në Gjakovë.* 


_Në katër qendrat tjera të mëdha, në Prizren, Pejë, Mitrovicë e Gjilan shkohet në balotazh._ 

rtklive.com

----------


## Rina_87

*KQZ: Shumica e komunave në balotazh*


Nga Express  më 16.11.2009 në ora 20:33

Komisioni Qendror Zgjedhor ka publikuar rezultatet preliminare për kryetar të komunave, sipas të cilave në një pjesë të konsiderueshme do të ketë balotazh, derisa rezultatet përfundimtare pritet të publikohen brenda dy-tri ditësh. Sipas rezultateve preliminare PDK-ja ka fituar në Drenas, Skenderaj, Ferizaj, Shtime, Zubin Potok, LDK në Prishtinë, Besianë, Fushë Kosovë, AAK në Deçan, Gjakovë, Zveçan, Albanik, KDTP në Mamushë, SLS në Graçanicë, Kllokot, Iniciativa Qytetare për komunën e Ranillukut, parti kjo serbe që ka fituar në komunën e re të Ranillukut.

Në një konferencë për media kryetarja e KQZ-së Nesrin Lushta ka thënë se në votat e numëruara deri më tash nuk janë përfshirë ato me kusht, të personave me nevoja të veçanta dhe votave me postë.

Sipas saj, publikimi i rezultateve përfundimtare pritet të bëhet brenda dy-tri ditëve të ardhshme.

Në Gjilan do të shkojnë në balotazh PDK me LDK, sikurse edhe në Prizren, Sharr, Lipjan, Kastriot, Rahovec, Malishevë.Në Mitrovicë në balotazh shkojnë PDK me AKR-LDD-në, në Kaçanik PDK me AAK-në, në Burim LDK me AAK-në, në Klinë PDK me AAK-në, në Dardanë PDK me AKR-në, në Pejë AAK me koalicionin AKR-LDD, në Shtërpcë SLS me PDK-në, në Therandë AAK me PDK-në, në Viti LDD me PDK-në, në Vushtrri PDK me AAK-në, në Junik AAK me LDK-në, në Hanin e Elezit Rufki Suma kandidat i pavarur me kandidatin e PDK-së dhe, në Artanë LDK me kandidatin serb Radovan Teniq.
Lushta ka thënë se mungojnë të dhënat nga disa vendvotime, 5 në Drenas, një në Fushë Kosovës, një në Gjilan, 12 në Prishtinë, 10 në Prizren, 9 në Skenderaj dhe dy në Vushtrri. Sipas saj një gjë e tillë ka ndodhur për shkak të parregullsive të ndryshme në këtë vendvotime.

Sa i përket fillimit të fushatës për balotazh, Lushta ka thënë se për një gjë të tillë do të vendosë Komisioni Qendror Zgjedhor.

Konferenca e radhës e KQZ-së, në të cilën do të publikohen rezultatet për asamble komunale, do të mbahet nesër në ora 19.00. /Kosovapress/

P.S. Llapi na fal se ta kena mar zanatin  :pa dhembe:

----------


## liridoni703

Vertet komisioni zgjedhor ka deshtuar ne numrimin e votave,,kete e ka deshmuar edhe sante krytarja e kqz..nsrin lushta me shume folke serbishe se sa shqipe..
A sipas rezultatit te zgjedhjeve paraprake ne shumicen e komunave del fituse PDK,ne mbi 20 komuna
Pa ballotazhe
Në Skenderaj,Drenas,Malishev,Vushtrri,Ferizaj,Malishe  v,Zubin Potok,etj dhe ne shumicen e komunave eshte me nje rezultat te fovoredhem bindes ne epersi em partit tjera,,dhe kjo tregon me se miri se ne nivel nacional ka shtuarr rritje prej vitit 2007 36 perqinde, tani  ne vitin  2009 ne 43 perqinde...

----------

